# Can anyone provide me with a list of exotic mammal pets



## Skyespirit86

I am interested in what range of different mammal species people are now keeping more commonly as pets. I would like to know types of animal, as well as individual species eg mice- I know there are many species people keep but do not know their names. Latin names, plus the families etc they belong to, if you know, would be very helpful. Go wild...! Everything welcome...even rare stuff.


----------



## Talk To The Animals

Well, the ones we keep are skunks (Mephetis mephetis), ferrets (Mustela putorius furo), and African Pygmy Hedgehog (Atelerix albiventris).

Don't know about anyone else.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

Uh Oh someones gonna write me a shopping list I know it! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

APH
Skunks
Meercats
Polecats
Pouched Rats
Cane Rats
Jerboas
African Pygmy Dormice
Lemmings
Short tailed Opposums

Just for starters:lol2:


----------



## Pouchie

See if this link works, it is a big list of rodents : victory:

• View topic - EXOTICS RODENTS KEPT IN THE UK


----------



## Joe1507

Free bump


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier

Pouchie said:


> See if this link works, it is a big list of rodents : victory:
> 
> • View topic - EXOTICS RODENTS KEPT IN THE UK


 
Caroline, 


Having looked at this link and the following comments to it, notably one of yours:

'TSKA tend to list what they INTEND to import...'

which followed this comment by Jerboa

Cane rats? Springhaas? Red squirrels? Porcupine? Capybara? Mara? Agouti? Achouchi? Don't know if they are _pets _but I've seen some of these at my local garden centre and some are on TSKA so someone somewhere probably has them as pets. Pet porcupine...









And fat sand rats I know someone with these...

Think I saw Paca a while back, might have been on TSKA but I couldn't swear to it...

Robo, Chinese, Russian, Campbell and Syrian hamsters...

Again not a pet but I think I saw Beavers on TSKA...

I saw a website listing bank voles and musk shrews as UK kept rodents a little while back...

Your comment Caroline is not entirely correct which after a while does tend to bug me, seeing as you do seem to want to ensure that people understand you correctly in the first place.

1] We are not the importers - although balai registered - l have not imported for almost three years directly under it.

2] With a large client base from all over the UK alone, we do have a vast variety of keepers that keep an assortment of species from all groups, and this is seperate from the European or the International client base.

3] Its true some of our European keepers/sellers/parks have stopped the importing due to increased pressures from CITES and other legislations that are making their movements to stop animal movements into the United Kingdom,


But let us look at Jerboas comment of what may be available and compare to UK collections within the client base of TSKA

Cane Rats - Yes - private keepers maintain these, Springhaas yes both private and game parks maintain these, Beavers yes game parks maintain these, Paca yes both private and game park kept, Red Squirrels yes private and game park and also zoos, Porcupines - of course there are many types maintained successfully by private and game parks, Agouti, Capybara, Mara all are kept by clients of ours anyway.

Acouchi, not many nowadays and mostly males, these are a species that could well do with importing.

Over the years there have been a number of different species available from Europe which have come into the UK, and through mismanagement or lack of knowledge on the maintained species by keepers have been lost, then of course legislation has stepped in and ceased the export of certain species into Europe.

But here are some species l have kept in the past to add to the RFUK thread:

Large Eared Swamp Mice,
Deer Mice,
African Pouched Mice, 
Fat Sand Rats
Chinese Orchard Mice, 
Springhaas, 
Brush Tail Porcupines,
African Crested Porcupines,
Great Gerbils,
Agouti, 
Paca,
Southern Flying Squirrels,
Northern Flying Squirrels,
Prairie Dogs,

There were various other species l kept, many of them now no longer maintained in successful breeding groups or pairs by British keepers, and quite possibly lost to the UK due to increased legislative pressures on exporting as raised above.

HTH
Rory
TSKA Exotics


ps: should l be saying welcome back to you Pouchie?

'If you wanted to discuss this and were genuinely interested I would answer your above questions but seeing as you are just out to insult people I will rise above it and make this my last post'. 

I am guessing that you meant that comment was purely to do with the Skunk Thread, l am further speculating that one can not keep away from a good forum eh?


----------



## Pouchie

Apologies Rory, I assure you I didn't mean to offend you in any way. 

My point in that thread was that the species listed on your website were not necessarily an indication of what is here already in the UK.


The comment I made on the skunk thread was in answer to Meko and pertained only to that thread. 

I will continue to visit RFUK and comment on sensible threads that have not dived into the gutter of personal attacks. In fact, RFUK is the only forum I have ever frequented, bar my own.

I am not the only member by far who has stopped visiting regularly. You yourself used to post more often. That said, there are threads like this one that I can offer some assistance to, as can you, hence your reply.


----------



## glidergirl

Sugar Gliders are popular pets these days:

Infraclass: Marsupialia
Order: Diprotodontia
Family: Petauridae
Genus: Petaurus
Species: P. breviceps


----------

